# I’m clocked out



## Princess2 (Jan 14, 2022)

I’m clocked out for hours. Come back in to grocery shopping. A self checkout tm tries to ask me a question. I respond I’m not working. They get all mad.. working off the clock is a no no.. sorry not sorry..


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 15, 2022)

Its also a wink wink at some stores…


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 15, 2022)

Princess2 said:


> I’m clocked out for hours. Come back in to grocery shopping. A self checkout tm tries to ask me a question. I respond I’m not working. They get all mad.. working off the clock is a no no.. sorry not sorry..


I hope you did not have your name tag on when you were shopping.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 15, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I hope you did not have your name tag on when you were shopping.


It is petty that you didn't question for a TM because you were "off the clock".


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 15, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> It is petty that you didn't question for a TM because you were "off the clock".


If it was a question about work it was not petty.  If they asked "where would I find 'xyz'?" it may have been.  Working off the clock is working off the clock and can get you fired.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 15, 2022)

This thread is just silly. Nothing wrong with answering a simple question. That's not working off the clock.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 15, 2022)

happygoth said:


> This thread is just silly. Nothing wrong with answering a simple question. That's not working off the clock.


Definition of "simple."  If it's 10 seconds of your life, one thing.  If it's a long answer and someone else on the clock should be answering it, it's another.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jan 15, 2022)

What was the question?


----------



## lokinix (Jan 15, 2022)

I have responded to simple questions while clocked out, what annoys me more is the customers who get pissy when you tell them you are on lunch, when they want some detailed explanation on something.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jan 15, 2022)

Sadly, at my store cand has gotten people fired in the recent past.... so, yeah, I don't disagree. Not with this current batch of "leadership" running these stores...


----------



## lokinix (Jan 15, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Sadly, at my store cand has gotten people fired in the recent past.... so, yeah, I don't disagree. Not with this current batch of "leadership" running these stores...


cand?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 15, 2022)

lokinix said:


> I have responded to simple questions while clocked out, what annoys me more is the customers who get pissy when you tell them you are on lunch, when they want some detailed explanation on something.


Please review spot policy about clocking out.


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jan 16, 2022)

lokinix said:


> cand?


The candy man can


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 16, 2022)

Billybobjoe said:


> The candy man can


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jan 16, 2022)

For me it would depend on what the question was and who was asking. I have several team members that I’m really friendly with and wouldn’t hesitate to help them out if I could. If spot is going to fire me or anyone for answering a simple question, it probably means they were looking for a reason to fire me.


----------



## NKG (Jan 16, 2022)

happygoth said:


> This thread is just silly. Nothing wrong with answering a simple question. That's not working off the clock.


I have to agree. It takes zero of your time to be a good person to just answer a simple question. Now if they want you to do something then just direct them to someone that can help. You wouldn't want someone to respond to you the way you did to them right???


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 16, 2022)

lokinix said:


> cand?


Autocorrect strikes again, with its usual accuracy…😂


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 16, 2022)

NKG said:


> I have to agree. It takes zero of your time to be a good person to just answer a simple question. Now if they want you to do something then just direct them to someone that can help. You wouldn't want someone to respond to you the way you did to them right???


With many people, if you answer a simple question and then when they ask the follow up question tell them more complex stuff needs to be handled by someone else, their reaction is going to be a lot worse than if you didn't answer the initial question.  So it can take all your break time or end up with a guest complaint.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jan 16, 2022)

lokinix said:


> cand?


sorry, can and... my fingers work faster than my PCs processor....


----------



## NKG (Jan 16, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> With many people, if you answer a simple question and then when they ask the follow up question tell them more complex stuff needs to be handled by someone else, their reaction is going to be a lot worse than if you didn't answer the initial question.  So it can take all your break time or end up with a guest complaint.


This is what you need to and if you have any questions ask ABC I don't think that's rude and implies an effort to help. Saying " I'm off the clock" is rude


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 16, 2022)

The real thing I want to know is…. What was the question op?


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 16, 2022)

NKG said:


> This is what you need to and if you have any questions ask ABC I don't think that's rude and implies an effort to help. Saying " I'm off the clock" is rude


"I'm sorry, I'm clocked out and cannot work, but GS can assist you" is not rude.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 16, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> "I'm sorry, I'm clocked out and cannot work, but GS can assist you" is not rude.


right. but just saying "I’m not working" (according to OP, what they said) is


----------



## NKG (Jan 16, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> "I'm sorry, I'm clocked out and cannot work, but GS can assist you" is not rude.


The op just said "I'm clocked out" offered nothing you mention. Again, it cost $0 to be a decent human being


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 16, 2022)

NKG said:


> The op just said "I'm clocked out" offered nothing you mention. Again, it cost $0 to be a decent human being


How much do you earn per hour?  Divided by length of break, how much should you have been compensated when you are actually working for free?


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 16, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> How much do you earn per hour?  Divided by length of break, how much should you have been compensated when you are actually working for free?


You know how i solved this? Id take a minute break in the freezer paid.  It evened out


----------



## NKG (Jan 17, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> How much do you earn per hour?  Divided by length of break, how much should you have been compensated when you are actually working for free?


I get paid more than I did as a leader at Target with "optional" breaks and as long as I clock out for lunch- no one cares what I do including working 🤭


----------



## lokinix (Jan 18, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Please review spot policy about clocking out.


I am confused to what you are getting at, I don't think I did anything wrong? All I said was I get annoyed by.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 19, 2022)

lokinix said:


> I am confused to what you are getting at, I don't think I did anything wrong? All I said was I get annoyed by.


If you review your paperwork taking breaks or leaving, it says to take off your name tag when off the clock.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 19, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> If you review your paperwork taking breaks or leaving, it says to take off your name tag when off the clock.


Oh. I take my name badge off. The target shirt screams that I'm an employee though.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 19, 2022)

Take a shirt with you that you can pull over it for breaks.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 20, 2022)

If the question is "what aisle are lightbulbs?", it's not problem for me to give a quick answer. If it's "how do you process empty packages?", that's a no from me.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 20, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> If it's "how do you process empty packages?", that's a no from me.


ever since it switched to the my device AP took it over at my store thank goodness


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 20, 2022)

Really? At my store it's the opposite. We used to put the packages in a box behind guest service with the aisle found on them (that nobody ever did). Now we're expected to log them ourselves.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 20, 2022)

IWishIKnew said:


> Really? At my store it's the opposite. We used to put the packages in a box behind guest service with the aisle found on them (that nobody ever did). Now we're expected to log them ourselves.


Same here.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 23, 2022)

Everyone is supposed to log their own empty packages. We don't save the empty packages anymore.


----------



## jackandcat (Feb 14, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> Take a shirt with you that you can pull over it for breaks.


Strongly agree, this is how I minimize being "outed" by guests while shopping in the store during off-duty time.


----------



## Priceslasher (Apr 5, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> If the question is "what aisle are lightbulbs?", it's not problem for me to give a quick answer. If it's "how do you process empty packages?", that's a no from me.


It’s called that tm should use their mydevice and find the location. When tls are off the clock they are off! It’s not about decent, it’s about oh having respect for another’s time!


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 5, 2022)

DBZ said:


> Everyone is supposed to log their own empty packages. We don't save the empty packages anymore.


Good luck telling everyone one that in my store. I seem like one of a few closing TMs that actually do it. Even if it wasn't required, I HATE giving people more work to do when it's something I can easily do myself.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 5, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> Good luck telling everyone one that in my store. I seem like one of a few closing TMs that actually do it. Even if it wasn't required, I HATE giving people more work to do when it's something I can easily do myself.


Id do it.  And tell ap


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 6, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> Id do it.  And tell ap


I do bring stuff to AP every once in a while, but they always say "as long as you process it in the app it's fine". But that doesn't seem right. I think they had some rule at some point that if it's over a certain amount in value, bring it to AP, otherwise just process it in the app. I don't know if that was just something at my store or company wide.


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 9, 2022)

Telling a customer you're off the clock and can't help them is low class and sounds cheap.  Walmart stuff.  Not good.  Give yourself a good image, give Target a good image.  Figure it out yourself but trash that off the clock nonsense.


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 10, 2022)

"Absolutely we'll be glad to help you, let me get someone over here to give you a hand.'


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 22, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> "Absolutely we'll be glad to help you, let me get someone over here to give you a hand.'


If youre leading a guest around the store, looking for someone to help them, arent you actually working on your personal time.


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 22, 2022)

Nobody said anything about leading anyone.  A quick look around, a walkie call, get assistance then leave.  That's the professional way to do it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 22, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Nobody said anything about leading anyone.  A quick look around, a walkie call, get assistance then leave.  That's the professional way to do it.


I tend to agree. Worst case, lead them to a price scanner and call a ™ from there

if it's a question longer than "what aisle is X", I usually just say "oh I'm sorry this isn't my area, let me get someone who can help you"

yes, technically you are not obligated to do anything, you are allowed to ignore the guest, since you're not wearing a name tag on break. but like, if it takes 30 seconds to help, I'm not going to be rude... doesn't have to do with getting paid or not


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 22, 2022)

A C   A reasonable and professional solution to essentially a NON-issue.


----------

